# Samsung Galaxy S7, vibrating on restart



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

OK< this suddenly has started happening. On either restarting, or just sometimes when I try to get off lock screen. I have to put in either my pin or fingerprint...really doesn't matter which one....but the phone will vibrate every 1-2 seconds. I usually have to either try restarting again(which usually doesn't help), or just wait. I often have to put my pin in several times. I'll put the pin in, but then the screen will go black, and I have to push the home button, which then sends me back to the screen where I have to put in my pin ...again....this usually happens several times, and finally after 4+ tries, it eventually goes too the home screen. Sometimes, even then..it will still vibrate every 1-2 seconds. 
If it were a home computer, I'd almost say that it's like the hard drive is having trouble starting. I'm not sure if there IS a fix for this. Sometimes, it can go for several days with no problem, and sometimes it will do it daily, if not several times a day.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

When's the last time if ever have you done a factory reset on it? I would try that first.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

ugh...I hate factory reset...then I lose everything
but then again, if I have to....


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

got lucky, and figured it out without resetting. 
I decided to go through and delete apps/games that I don't use.
In the process, I noticed that while uninstalling them it would sometimes start back with the vibrations....I then noticed the only things open were my settings menu, and for some odd reason Samsung Pay.

if only the settings menu was open, there was no problem, but ...whenever it would start vibrating again, I would check.....and Samsung Pay was open again...for no reason, since I hadn't opened it. 
SO, I can't delete Samsung Pay, or actually even disable it...HOWEVER, I was able to go into its settings and turn off all permissions(I don't use Samsung Pay anyway)...and now it seems to be working fine.


----------

